# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  gsm tc35 and arduino

## soulhealer

πρόσφατα αγόρασα πλακέτα arduino Uno R3 + Gsm shield Siemens tc35 τα οποία προορίζονται για απομακρυσμένο έλεγχο αντλίας..
Μέχρι στιγμής το arduino δουλευει άψογα.. Το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω είνια στην επικοινωνία με το gsm.. Σχέδια, κώδικας, και φωτό αφού τελειώσει το project.. 
Μέχρι τότε , όποιος έχει ασχοληθεί με τα παραπάνω ή γνωρίζει για ποιο λόγο δεν μπορώ να έχω σειριακή επικοινωνία με το gsm ας ποστάρει.. κάθε ερώτηση ή ιδέα ευπρόσδεκτη  :Wink:

----------


## soulhealer

εως τώρα έχει πραγματοποιηθεί έλεγχος με sms ή κλήσεις και το arduino ανοίγει κλείνει την αντλία (σαν ρελέ καστάνιας).. 
αν κάποιος θέλει να φτιάξει κάτι αντίστοιχο ας μου στείλει πμ

----------


## angelkos

έχω φτιάξει κάτι αντίστοιχο προκειμένου να ελέγχω την θερμοκρασία ενός χώρου, το καλώ, μου κλείνει την γραμμή και στη συνέχεια μου στέλνει μήνυμα με την θερμοκρασία. Το gsm modem είναι το tc35 siemens αυτό που φαίνεται στην φωτο. Εχει ενσωματομένο το rs232.  Αλλά το πρόβλημα μου εμένα είναι ότι λειτουργεί μόνο με cosmote. ούτε vodafone ούτε με wind κάρτες. Εσύ με ποιας εταιρίας sim card το λειτουργείς;  και πες μου αν θέλεις αν έχεις αντιμετωπίσει τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα.gsm modem.JPG

----------


## soulhealer

έχω whats up μέσα.. θα δοκιμάσω πιο με΄τα με vodafone ,wind και θα σου απαντήσω
Τώρα στο δικό σου αν καλέσω εγώ το gsm σου, θα μου στείλει μήνυμα ,θα στείλει σε εσένα μήνυμα, ή δεν θα κάνει τίποτα?

----------


## picdev

πεδεύομαι τις τελευταίες μέρες να στήσω την επικοινωνία με έναν ΜΕ,αλλά με το hyper terminal το δουλεύω κανονικά.
Βλέπω τα data να πηγαίνουν στο μοντεμ και αυτό απαντάει.
Οταν το συνδέω με τον μΕ δεν έχω απάντηση.
Παρατήρησα  τα εξείς.
Οταν πληκτρολογώ στο Hyper terminal πριν πατήσω Enter  στέλνει κάποια data που προφανώς δεν τα στέλνω με τον μΕ.
Μετα είπα να δοκιμάσω με συριακό τερμιναλ και γίνεται το εξής κουλό, που μπορεί να φταίει και το πρόγραμμα,
στέλνω τo ΑΤ και την απάντηση την παίρνω μόλις πατήσω disconect.
Δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω πολλές δοκιμές θα δοκιμάσω το dtr σήμερα και θα ενημερώσω 

Το flow control είναι απενεργοποιημένο

Πάντως και εγώ το ίδιο έχω με wind και δουλεύει κανονικά, προφανώς κάποια ρύθμιση είναι στις συχνότητες του gsm

----------


## picdev

το έφτιαξα τελικά, η πλακέτα δεν ήταν δικιά μου και ήταν λάθος τα rx tx ,
απο wind έστειλα κανονικά, επίσης δες και το κέντρο μηνυμάτων αν ειναι σωστό

----------


## christakosxo

ειναι εφικτο να γινει ο προγραμματισμος του AVR απο το συγκεκριμενο project  http://www.serasidis.gr/circuits/SMS...V3/SMSrcV3.htm  με arduino ;

----------


## aktis

Τα TX/RX αλλάζουν κατεύθυνση   ( σημασία ) ανάλογα με το αν η συσκευή ειναι DTE ( terminal , υπολογιστής ) η DCE ( modem ) .    Ενας απλός τρόπος που χρησιμοποιώ για να σιγουρευτώ , είναι να ελέγχω με ένα βολτόμετρο και τα 2 αυτα σήματα  ... Το RX (δέκτης , είσοδος  ) δέν πρέπει να δείχνει τίποτα , το ΤΧ   ( πομπός , έξοδος ) ειναι +5V για  TTL level    ή  -12V για rs232 level  σε idle .

----------


## stefanostza

Καλημέρα.  Θα μπορούσα να μιλήσω με κάποιον τηλεφωνικά να μου εξηγήσεις γιαυτό το Gsm.   Θέλω να φτιάξω κάτι παραπλήσιο. Θέλω να το συνδεσω με έναν αισθητήρα βροχής και να με ειδοποιεί με SMS όταν βρέχει.  Είναι εφικτό?  Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει γιατί από ηλεκτρονικα δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

H κατασκευή έχει δύο μέρη. Το ένα είναι ο μικροελεκτης (συνήθως ένα arduino) και το δεύτερο ένα  έτοιμο gsm. O mpu (arduino)  διαβάζει τον αισθητήρα της βροχής κατά τακτά διαστήματα και όταν διαπιστώσει ότι βρέχει, ενεργοποιεί το gsm και στέλνει το sms στο τηλεφωνικό νούμερο που του έχει προγραμματιστεί.
Τα ηλεκτρονικά του είναι πολύ απλά μερικές συνδέσεις. Από προγραμματισμό όμως θέλει αρκετές γνώσεις
Παραδείγματα στο διαδίκτυο πάρα πολλά. Το μόνο πρόβλημα ότι δεν κάνουν αυτό που θες. Δηλαδή σε άλλο παράδειγμα υπάρχει ο αισθητήρας σε άλλο το gsm και πρέπει εσύ να τα μονταρεις όλα μαζί σε μια πλακετα
Το δύσκολο είναι να τα κάνεις να λειτουργούν όλα μαζι

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Από αισθητήρα έχεις καταλήξει ποιον θα χρησιμοποιήσεις?
δες και αυτό
https://youtu.be/iKzmahbrivU
μπορει να προγραμματιστεί να πάρει το πτ1001 που δίνει θερμοκρασία και υγρασία ώστε αν η υγρασία κατέβει κάποιο όριο να σου στείλει sms ότι βρέχει ή ξεκινά να βρέξει

----------


## stefanostza

Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση.  Εγώ βρήκα σήμερα αυτό το βίντεο στο YouTube.....    https://youtu.be/YEpfaHTf7p4 

Και στο ebay βρήκα αυτά... :

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GSM-SIEMENS...-/270851051007

Και αυτό :


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?m...2F400439668701


Πες μου αν μπορείς την γνώμη σου!!

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Γνωμη δεν μπορώ να σου πω γιατι δεν τα εχω δουλεψει 
κανενα απο αυτά

----------

